# Petrol costs



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi, Can anyone give me the cost of petrol per litre (or gallon) please. I'm just trying to work out whether to import my Vauxhall Frontera from the UK, that is if I manage to sell my now- reduced property before I die of frustration.!!

Happy Easter to all.


----------



## Miles and Sue (Nov 11, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Hi, Can anyone give me the cost of petrol per litre (or gallon) please. I'm just trying to work out whether to import my Vauxhall Frontera from the UK, that is if I manage to sell my now- reduced property before I die of frustration.!!
> 
> Happy Easter to all.


Its just gone up to just under 85c per litre - we gave up thoughts of selling our house and have rented it out and then rented here


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Miles and Sue said:


> Its just gone up to just under 85c per litre - we gave up thoughts of selling our house and have rented it out and then rented here


Thanks for that info.


----------

